# ultra light rods?



## meadmeister (Apr 14, 2004)

After years of fishing for eyes and perch on Erie, Ive become shore bound and have fallen in love with gill fishing. I was at gander looking at reals when I put my hand on a St Crois Ultra light. My Gear is in the trunk of my car so the olgical choice would be the split pole. My question is is the solid 6'6" any better than the split 6'6"? And no I can only buy one or get killed. seriously would like your help.


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

I persionaly like a one piece rod but if you can't work with it then you will have to go with the two piece. Personally I go for the one piece rod.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Obviously, you appear limited by your trunk. If you can fold the back seat, as many cars can, or somehow get the 1 piece in there, I'd go 1 piece. If not, the 2 piece is fine....St Croix makes one h*ll of a rod!
Mike


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

I have always used 2 piece rods. I keep them in the back of my truck (mid size, behind the seat). The only problem really with a two piece rod is that you have to re-adjust the two piece to keep the eyes in line with one another. But big stinking deal!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I've got the 2 piece 7ft ultralite from St. Croix. I had to get used to it because at first it felt to wimpy. As i got the feel of it and found the right weight reel to use with it, i really enjoy using it now. Last fall i caught a 10lb striper with it, on 4# test line. This spring i went carpin with it. I put a heavier reel on it , spooled with 10# test, and had a good time landing 3 to 6# carp. I've only got one walleye on it, but it held up really good. There is a big bend in the rod but it's a well made rod. So i guess i dont have a problem with a 2 piece rod.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I had a 10' 2-piece med.-light action rod I used for crappie fishing, but it broke...overuse I guess.  

Yesterday, I was looking for a replacement. At Gander Mtn, they have B&M 10 and 13 foot crappie rods, plus a REAL NICE 10' Uncle Buck's Best Ultralite, all were 2 piece, which I will probably buy once I get some bills paid. 

I did buy a 1-piece Guide Series 7ft Classic rod, med. light action. Couldn't pass it up. Was on sale for 9.97, reg. $29.97.


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

From a strength standpoint, you have very little to worry about on a 2-piece rod. The highest concentration of the stress in the rod will be where the rod blank meets the handle. On a quality rod like a St. Croix I would say the 2-piece is every bit as strong as the 1-piece. 

The real question is the sensativity, which is much more subjective. All else being the same, the 2-piece rod will almost certainly be a little more stiff than the one piece. I own a half dozen ultra lights, some of both styles, and can see this as a trend regardless of manufacturer. But that stiffness isn't always bad...if you need to "help" a fish away from cover is can be downright useful. You might notice a slight decrease in casting distance, since the 2-piece won't deform as much on a back cast. 

One easy in-the-store test you can do is take the rod handle in your right wand and the rod tip in your left. Gently (and carefully) bend the rod about 18". Look at the shape of the bent rod. A one piece rod tends to bend a little farther down the blank than a 2-piece (the slip-joint stiffens the blank). Not all ultra-light rods are the same stiffness, so if this particular rod is very light, you may want the 2-piece. If it's a little heavy, go with the 1-piece. 

As for the car, do what you have to do. Cars come and go, but I still own every fishing rod I've ever had!


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have 3 BnM rods, 2 12' sam heatons, and 1 10'ft ultimate. I love both rods but the Ultimate is a little heavy and can wear on the arm after all day flippin with it. The one positive about the Ultimate is that it can yank any fish out of the cover with no problems, its a stiffy. I prefer cork handles so thats why I got these rods. Both are great rods for flippin , liftin and slow trollin.

as for the question , i dont think for gill fishing you would notice much difference in a 1 and 2 piece rod, most of the time the gills whack it anyway.

Sowbelly


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

Isn't a "13 foot crappie rod" a contradiction in terms? Why so long? My light and ultra light rods are 4' and 4 1/2'. Am I missing something?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

the longer rods are used for a vertical presentation most of the stuff i fish in the spring at west branch is way to thick to cast into but the fish hold in the reeds and sticks sometimes in 6in to 2 foot of water and you would never be able to cast in their with out geting snaged so with the long rods you can drop it in and pull the fish straight up and away from the thick cover...............jim


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

1. when fishin pads you can drop it in openings that you cant cast into..
2. when dock fishing, you can stay off the docks and reduce noise 
3. leverage, and ya can swing fish right in the boat.
4. work all over in the brush without moving the boat
5. if your fishing in the back of the boat you can swing fish in front of the guy working the front of the boat.  
6. slam them into rod lockers and bust the tips off  
7. tap your fishing buddy on the head to make sure he is awake..  
8. braggin rights to has the longest rod.  
9. if your slow trollin you can get the baits out away from the boat.


sowbelly


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks guys. That all makes sense. Now I have to explain to my wife why the ten rods I have now aren't good enough and I need yet another rod. Heck, a few long rods and I can sell the boat.


----------

